# Squash/zuccini advice?



## Stiny357 (Nov 8, 2009)

For three years now, I have been planting squash and zukes in the garden, I figured most people can't get rid of them fast enough, they must be easy to grow. The first two years, we had vine borers, this year I believe I have finally gotten past them but now, I have the white mildew I sprayed them with an anti-fungal that supposed to fix it. Two days after spraying, they look like they've been eaten, I can't find any bugs on them. Finally, I had lots of blossoms and was hopeful for lots of fruit but, the blossoms have fallen off and there is no fruit. Any ideas?

Can't seem to get pictures in here so, heres a link:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2045056&id=1035768352&saved#!/photo.php?pid=30940565&id=1035768352


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

The leaves don't look good...:lol: Those blossoms in the background look fine though. Just give 'em a little time, I think they'll be fine.




On a side note,, does anyone know what kind of animal would eat ALL the LEAVES and PEPPERS off of my jalapeno pepper plant???


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I think it's because you're spelling "zucchini" incorrectly.  
I Googled your problem and you're not the only person having this experience. Give Google a look. If you lived closer, I would drop off a dozen or so....ours started producing in late June and my neighbors are getting tired of me asking them if they want more.
I planted twice as many yellow squash plants as zukes and we hardly have enough for of them our own needs.
My biggest problem in the past was raising green peppers. Not a problem this year, I gave up and buy them at the farmers' market.
Hope you solve your problem.

L & O


----------



## Stiny357 (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah, I knew I was spelling it wrong, little red squiggly line! My jalapenos are doing well but my poblanos are not growing any peppers. I'll do some more searching on line, thanks.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Stiny357 said:


> For three years now, I have been planting squash and zukes in the garden, I figured most people can't get rid of them fast enough, they must be easy to grow. The first two years, we had vine borers, this year I believe I have finally gotten past them but now, I have the white mildew I sprayed them with an anti-fungal that supposed to fix it. Two days after spraying, they look like they've been eaten, I can't find any bugs on them. Finally, I had lots of blossoms and was hopeful for lots of fruit but, the blossoms have fallen off and there is no fruit. Any ideas?
> 
> Can't seem to get pictures in here so, heres a link:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2045056&id=1035768352&saved#!/photo.php?pid=30940565&id=1035768352



Read a few good articles on the same problem myself. 
To summarize briefly:
Heat may have them stressed as well as low activity by pollinators.
I pollinated by hand early in the morning before 9:30 or so before the blossoms will close and ferment. Use a small artists paint brush or q-tip.
Rub pollen off the blossoms with the single large bud in the center, carefully rub it on the blossoms with multiple small buds in the center. (Forgot the bio names) All around them and their base.
Careful not to break them.

Did 9 on two plants over a week, finally got 8 nice ones growing...one started then went rot/black.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Might be leaf miners or flea beetles.

Try a mild spray or some detergent and nicotine spray.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Zukes, like most squashes, have individual male and female flowers on the same plant. Only the female flowers will produce a fruit. The male flowers are only on a stem and have only stamens (and usually bloom first) and do fall off without producing fruits. Female flowers have a small bulb at the base of the flower and only contain pistils. Sometimes in the early season male and female flowers do not exist together, and thus no squash are produced (the female flower will also "fall off" if it is not pollenated).

I have no idea what's going on with your plants, but I have never had a problem and always get more squash than I can use. They are growing like weeds this summer. I only have 4 plants this year, and still give some away.

Steve


----------



## Stiny357 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice, I will try to pollenate them by hand. I am also going to trim some trees to try and get them a little more sun, they get 4-6 hours of direct sunlight but, I hear they may need more.


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

trout said:


> Might be leaf miners or flea beetles.
> 
> Or maybe the neighbors are sick of 'em?:lol:


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

William H Bonney said:


> The leaves don't look good...:lol: Those blossoms in the background look fine though. Just give 'em a little time, I think they'll be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for the siderailing of your thread Stiny but to answer Bonney I had the EXACT problem with only one single plant(garden salsa pepper) and after doing some research I've come to the conclusion it was rabbits. Here's a pic(notice the round turd balls):


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

trout said:


> Might be leaf miners or flea beetles.
> 
> Try a mild spray or some detergent and nicotine spray.


YEP...
Some full leaf chew steeped on hot water & add some regular dish detergent in a fairly weak ratio....

The advice my Wife gives me about zucs when I buy a tray of starts is:
Plant ONE and kill the other three!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

William H Bonney said:


> On a side note,, does anyone know what kind of animal would eat ALL the LEAVES and PEPPERS off of my jalapeno pepper plant???


Bunnies. You don't have a cat, do you?


----------

